# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Một thoáng Sapa!

## dulichnt

Nếu ai đã từng đến sapa dù chỉ 1 lần, cũng sẽ rất ấn tượng bởi cảnh vật và những con người nơi đây… Những vòng vèo của đường đi từ Lào Cai lên sapa, ngồi trên otô mà nhìn ra khung cảnh bên ngoài thì quả thật là tuyệt đẹp vs ruộng bậc thang và mây lưng chừng núi… Khi đặt chân xuống sapa, một cảm jác vô cùng khác lạ… cảm jác về thời tiết dịu mát nơi đây làm cho con người tôi dường như quên đi cuộc sống bận rộn chốn Hà Thành…Những cảnh vật và con người nơi đây tạo nên một bức tranh sống nhiều màu sắc… Xa xa là ngọn núi phanxipan, nơi được coi là nóc nhà của Đông Dương cùng với những trùng trùng điệp điệp núi tạo nên 1 khung cảnh hùng vĩ chốn này…Rồi thì những khăn, những váy, những áo lòe loẹt của người H’mông…Những tiếng nói bla bla của mấy đứa trẻ dân tộc mời chào mua hàng mà tôi chả hiểu gì… thấy mọi người lắc đầu mình cũng lắc…hehe… Nhưng nghe kĩ hóa ra bọn nó nói “mua cho cháu đi, mua cho cháu đi”… Cùng mấy đứa đi vs nhau mà chúng nó ghen tị nhé… Chị bạn tôi mua của 1 đứa cái dây đeo tay… xem của đứa khác…thế là chúng nó bảo “xem sao không mua của cháu mà lại mua của nó” … Thế là chị bạn tôi đành phải mua thêm 1 cái cho đứa kia… Chúng tôi vào nhà nghỉ Little sapa, tôi biết được là do những đứa bạn tôi đi trước truyền đạt lại kinh nghiệm… Nhà nghỉ này ở khu tấp nập nhất của Sapa… giá 200k/1 phòng… tiện nghi cũng đày đủ… Mà hơn hết chủ nhà nghỉ này bạn tôi nói là cùng người Hà Thành, tính tình hiền lành lắm… Mà qua gặp gỡ tôi cũng thấy được điều này, đồng thời ông chủ này cũng rất tận tình và chúng tôi được biết ngoài ra còn có nhà hàng ăn uống cũng mang tên Little sapa ở gần đó… Đó cũng là của hàng của chú Dũng (chủ nhà nghỉ Little đó)… Được giới thiệu những món ăn hết sức hấp dẫn mà chúng tôi lại đang đói sau chuyến đi dài… Chúng tôi đã có những bữa trưa rất ngon tại đó… Nào thì súp H’mông…Lợn rừng nướng… Cá suối chiên jòn… Mà phải công nhận 1 điều đó là món cá suối rán giòn của của hàng này ngon tuyệt… Và tôi bất ngờ khi giá chỉ có 280k cho 5 suất người chúng tôi… Thêm 1 điều nữa mà chúng tôi ấn tượng tại cửa hàng này đó là những nhân viên hết sức nhiệt tình và lễ phép… cái điều này có khi ở Hà Thành chỉ ở trong các hotel mấy sao mới có cũng nên…
Đến chiều chúng tôi bắt đầu đi dạo quanh sapa… Từ Little sapa chúng tôi đi ngược lên để ra nhà thờ… Không khí và con người ở sapa buổi chiều ở đây thật nhộn nhịp…tấp nập với những mua… những bán… Vượt qua sân Quần sân áo j` đó chúng tôi đã có mặt trước nhà thờ! Thực sự đẹp! Nhà thờ bằng đá nên người ta gọi là nhà thờ Đá thì phải! Và nhà thờ dường như là trung tâm của Sapa….Khung cảnh bên ngoài nhà thờ cũng rất đẹp… nhưng khi vào bên trong tôi mới cảm nhận được lần đầu tiên vào nhà thờ và kiến trúc nhà thờ thật đẹp… Quả là nơi không thể bỏ qua khi lên sapa…
Đi một vài bước là tới đỉnh Hàm Rồng… nơi mà tôi có thể thấy được toàn bộ sapa và khung cảnh núi rừng… Hàm Rồng thực sự đẹp với rất nhiều loại hoa… Nhưng để leo được tới đỉnh Hàm Rồng thì cũng mỏi chân lắm…
Được biết ở đây có 1 quán đặc sản Thắng Cố… chúng tôi tìm đến thưởng thức… công nhận là ngon hơn rất nhiều so với ở Hà Nội…. Hương vị cũng rất khác… có lẽ do cách chế biến mỗi nơi mỗi khác…
Đêm xuống chúng tôi lang thang xem chợ tình sapa… nhưng thấy bảo jờ chợ tình biến hóa nhiều so với trước… nhưng đêm sapa lúc này thật đông vui… Được chú Dũng chủ nhà nghỉ Little nơi chúng tôi ở giới thiệu rằng ở sapa có phố nướng về đêm ngon lắm… Chúng tôi chọn ngay quán đầu tiên và thưởg thức các món nướng… nào là thịt bò quấn lá cải nướng… phèo nướng… thịt nướng… trứng nướng… ngô nướng… khoai nướng… rồi còn cả cơm lam nữa… 10h…Sapa tắt điện… đèn tối om… Đành phải về ngủ…
Ngày hôm sau chúng tôi đi Cát Cát… Nắng trải vàng khắp các sườn đồi ở Sapa… rực rỡ vô cùng…. Đi bộ thì mỏi nên chúng tôi thuê xe máy đi… Giá 80k 1 xe không xăng…

Đắt nhưng đỡ mỏi! Cát Cát đẹp với thác tiên hay gì đó nhưng đẹp… Nhưng đẹp nhất có lẽ vẫn là Thác bạc… Thác Bạc nằm trên đường đi lên Trạm Tôn… Nơi để leo lên đỉnh Phanxipan… Cảm giác đi xe máy giữa chốn đông người nhưng đường bằng phẳng chúng tôi vẫn thích hơn là đi giữa các đường đèo… thật phiêu lưu… hết thác bạc lại sang thung lũng tình yêu… mệt… nhưng mà cảm giác thích thú nhiều hơn… Sau ngày dài lượn lờ nhiều… Chúng tôi về Little và bên cạnh đó có quán massage… Thế là chúng tôi vào tẩm quất cho đỡ mệt… cảm jác thật sung sướng… Sau đó chúng tôi dùng bữa tại Little Sapa... sau đó chúng tôi đi dạo quanh hồ Sapa… không khí mát mẻ tại Sapa quả là món quà vô giá mà trời đất đã ban tặng cho nơi này… Nó làm cho con người ta hồi sinh sau những ngày mệt mỏi…
Ngày cuối cùng ở sapa… Sáng ra vẫn là phở bò, phở gà, phở chiên giòn tại Little...Sau đó chúng tôi vào chợ Sapa ngay cạnh cửa hàng mua chút quà cho miền xuôi… xong mang tiếng đi du lịch mà chả mang được cái gì về… Tưởng chỉ mua vài thứ lặt vặt… thế mà ngốn mất bao nhiêu thời gian… Sau đó chúng tôi về thu dọn đồ đạc chuẩn bị vali lên đường về nhà, về với công việc, với những bận rộn hàng ngày… Và chúng tôi hẹn sẽ lại lên vào hè năm sau… Sẽ vẫn là Sapa,là nhà Thờ Đá, là hàm Rồng, Cát Cát…Sẽ vẫn là cửa hàng little Sapa với ông chủ người Hà Thành dễ mến… Vẫn là như thế… nhưng sẽ không bao giờ biết chán Sapa… Chờ nhé Sapa ơi!

----------

